
A just culture guide - DanBC
https://improvement.nhs.uk/resources/just-culture-guide/
======
DanBC
Finding out what went wrong, but without throwing people under a bus, is
important. I thought HN might be interested in this bit of work from England
about "just Culture" within healthcare. Here we're not talking about a data
centre outage for a few hours. We're talking about when people die, or when
people are caused severe life-limiting harm.

Creating a just culture enables staff to explore what went wrong, and to learn
from that, and to prevent it happening again. It means that staff that did not
intend to cause harm and were not grossly negligent will avoid disciplinary
action, but it allows room for that, or for criminal action, if staff set out
to cause harm.

NHS Improvement is one of the "arms length bodies" of the English NHS. They
don't provide any health services themselves, but they regulate and support
organisations that do. They used to be called Monitor. They regulate the
corporate structure, the finances, the appointments of very senior leaders,
and some of the safety of English NHS trusts.

